# need wiring diagram



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone have the haynes for an '02 max. I need to know for the headlights (xenon) which colors are which feature. I.e. blue is low beam, black is ground, etc. for the left and right sides. My turn signalls work, and the high beams, but not the lows and I think I have something switched. A scan of the book, or just telling me red which white stripe is low will suffice.

Thanks,

Seth

P.S. The FSM doesn't show colors.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Better yet,
If someone has an '02 max with the factory HID (like mine) you could just tell me the high beam left wire connects to the red whire, and the HID middle wire connects to the green one, or whichever color is which. That would be easiest. And you could just pop your hood and look instead of futzing with a manual.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha,
Silly me, I have the wire colors, I just need to know the order they go on the bulbs as the bulb wire and the harness wire are one and the same.
Can anyone look under their hood and tell me?

Thanks,

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The HID's use 3 wires and work together with the parking lamps in series. So you need to have 3 wires connected to try them. I can get the HID's up but not the parking lamps and vice versa.

I ran out of daylight before I could continue.

According to the FSM the

left side parking lamp uses a red/yellow wire
the left side hid uses an "L" colored wire
and the left side high beam uses "P"
black/yellow is the HID ground 
"L"/white is the high ground

the right side parking lamp is red/yellow on high
the right side hid is red/"L" 
the right side high is orange/blue
the right side hid ground is black yellow
and the right side high ground is LG

If someone could just tell me if the 'left side hid low' is the middle wire, left wire or right wire when viewing from above that would be helpful.

Seth W.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
Thanks for the help. Here is the solution.

The black wire is the ground and is the middle of the three wires in the HID plug.
The red/yellow is the parking lamp and if you are facing down with the plug in its socket, it is the right side.
The remaining wire, the green or blue one is the HID and that is the left side.

Seth


----------

